# حوار حول ألوهية المسيح



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل من أحد ليحاورني في موضوع جدي حول ألوهية المسيح؟
وليكن الحوار منطقيا
الردود مختصرة جدا و ذات مدلول
و شكرا
بالانتظار
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2008)

موضوعك مكرر
سبق و حاورنا الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس (محاورة مع زيد القسام) 

راجع الموضوع و معلوماته, اذا في شئ جداد اطرحه هنا و لا داعي لفتح محاورة ثانئية


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

لا أريد الا فتح حوار بسيط حول ألوهية المسيح في نظركم، و قد سبق أن رأيت هذا الموضوع و لكن لم أجد به ما أريد.
فهل أنت لها ؟
تحياتي


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

هل الاله عندكم هو المسيح وحده؟


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

و لتكن الردود مختصرة و في الصميم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*

هل تريد ان تفهم وتصل للحقيقة ام للجدال فقط؟

واذا كنت تريد مناظرة افتح موضوع بقسم الحوارات الثنائية وانا معك


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

> هل تريد ان تفهم وتصل للحقيقة


نعم و ليكن:
أريد أن نصل للحقيقة
سألت
هل الاله عندكم هو المسيح وحده؟
ردود مختصرة جدا لو سمحت.


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> هل الاله عندكم هو المسيح وحده؟


 
الهنا هو اله واحد, كما يشهد الكتاب المقدس في عهده القديم قبل اي عقيدة اخرى عرفها التاريخ

نؤمن ان الله له وجود اي كائن, و له كلمة اي ناطق, و له روح اي حي

نؤمن ان كلمة الله تجسد في المسيح, بالتالي المسيح هو الله بحسب لاهوته


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

> نؤمن ان كلمة الله تجسد في المسيح, بالتالي المسيح هو الله بحسب لاهوته


يعني هذا حسب قولك أن المسيح هو الله و الله هو المسيح


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> يعني هذا حسب قولك أن المسيح هو الله و الله هو المسيح


 
اجبت بكل وضوح و قلت ان المسيح هو الله بحسب لاهوته
فلماذا التكرار؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*



just a brother قال:


> يعني هذا حسب قولك أن المسيح هو الله و الله هو المسيح


 
نؤمن بالله الواحد في الجوهر المثلث الاقانيم ...
أقنوم الأب أقنوم الأبن أقنوم الروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثه واحد


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

طيب لدي سؤالان هنا أرجو الاجابة على كليهما:

السؤال الأول:
هل قال المسيح(في آية من الكتاب المقدس) أنه هو الله؟

السؤال الثاني:
تقولون "لا اله الا المسيح"
تعني أنكم تؤمنون باله واحد هو المسيح فقط.
و تقولون أن المسيح هو ابن الله
تعني أنكم تؤمنون بالهين: الأب و الابن

تؤمنون باله واحد(لا اله الا المسيح) /تؤمنون بالهين(المسيح ابن الله) !
1=2
هلا فسرتم لنا ما أسميه بالتناقض الرياضي المنطقي.


----------



## just a brother (13 مايو 2008)

الحوار ثنائي رجاءا لا أود تشتيتا للموضوع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*




just a brother قال:


> الحوار ثنائي رجاءا لا أود تشتيتا للموضوع


السيد الفاضل بعد الترحيب بك ..
الموضوع في قسم الشبهات وليس الحورات الثنائية لذا فمن حق الجميع المشاركة خاصة و ان الزعيم أخبرك بعدم ضرورة الحوار الثنائي


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> طيب لدي سؤالان هنا أرجو الاجابة على كليهما:
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> هل قال المسيح(في آية من الكتاب المقدس) أنه هو الله؟.




لا اعرف الى متى ستبقون تكررون بعضكم
راجع يا اخي:
”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟
هل قال المسيح ....

فقلنا مراراً و تكراراً في يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 
[Q-BIBLE]فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح عادل نفسه بالله, لذلك اراد اليهود ان يرجموه




> السؤال الثاني:
> تقولون "لا اله الا المسيح"
> تعني أنكم تؤمنون باله واحد هو المسيح فقط.
> و تقولون أن المسيح هو ابن الله
> ...




هذا ليس تناقض رياضي, بل عدم معرفتك بالايمان المسيحي ناهيك عن عدم مقدرة تطبيقنا لا قاعدة بشرية على الله
نقول الله له وجود و له كلمة و له روح, فهل هذا يعني ان هناك ثلاثة الهة؟ الا تؤمن بان الله موجود؟ الا تؤمن ان الله ناطق؟ الا تؤمن ان الله حي؟
ماذا عنك انت الانسان, اليس لك جسد و روح و فكر, هل نقول انك ثلاثة ام واحد؟ اين الرياضيات والحساب هنا؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*



> السؤال الأول:
> هل قال المسيح(في آية من الكتاب المقدس) أنه هو الله؟




تمت الاجابه سابقا ومن اللمكن ان نجيب ثانية ..
ولكن هل من الممكن أن تقول لي : لماذا يفترض أن يقول المسيح عبارة بهذا الحرف (انا هو الله)

وهل يكتب الله على السماء : هنا يوجد الله ؟ ولماذا .... اجبني فأجيبك ..




> تؤمنون باله واحد(لا اله الا المسيح) /تؤمنون بالهين(المسيح ابن الله) !
> 1=2


 
صيغه السؤال تنم انك حتى لا تعرف ايماننا عن المسيح ... و لانك بدأت سؤالك بقولك (تؤمنون) صيغة جازمة ... فإجابتي عليك : ليس هذا ايماننا ..

تحياتي


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*

*نحن نؤمن بان الله واحد *
*ونقول في قانون الايمان المسيحي اؤمن باله واحد*
*Isa 44:6 هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ وَلاَ إِلَهَ غَيْرِي. *


*ولكن هذا الاله ليس مجرد او صامد بل هو له وجود ذاتي وكلمة وروح*
*فالمسيحيون يؤمنون بالله الواحد، الموجود بذاته، الناطق بكلمته، الحي بروحه.*
*الذات هو الاب*
*والكلمة هو الابن *
*وروح الله هو الروح القدس*

*والمسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد*
*Joh 1:14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. *
*يعني المسيح هو الله المتجسد*


----------



## jesus christ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*

*هل اقتنعت ام ماذا؟
وهل هذا كل ما يقف امامك لعدم صحة المسيحية كما تعتقد؟*​


----------



## الحوت (13 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> هل قال المسيح(في آية من الكتاب المقدس) أنه هو الله؟



*اريد ان اسألك سؤال واريد اجابتة بنعم او لا فقط لا غير فهل تجرأ على الاجابه يا ترى ..!!!

وهل يوجد مسلم يجرأ يجاوب عليه يا ترى :t9:

السؤال الذي اريد اجابته بنعم او لا هو : هل كل من قال انه الله يكون هو الله فعلا ؟

 للتوضيح : يعني لو احضرت لك الايه الان من الكتاب المقدس التي قال فيها المسيح انا الله سوف تصدق انه الله فقط لانه قال انا الله ...!!!

لو سمحتم ما حد من الاخوه المسيحين يجاوب على هذا السؤال اريد ان يجمع المسلم شجاعته للاجابه عليه بنعم او لا مع اني متاكد انه لا يوجد مسلم يجرأ على الاجابه على هذا السؤال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..!!!*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*



> *لو سمحتم ما حد من الاخوه المسيحين يجاوب على هذا السؤال اريد ان يجمع المسلم شجاعته للاجابه عليه بنعم او لا مع اني متاكد انه لن يجرأ على الاجابه ولكن انشاء الله يخوني ظني هذه المرة *


 
:shutup22::21::34ef:


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام تفاديا لتشتيت الموضوع الذي بدأ يخرج عن صميمه، أطلب الى المشرفين غلق أو حذف هذا الموضوع كاملا...و لحد الآن لم أجد غير ردود غير مقنعة كنت أعرفها من قبل، لعل أهمها هو رد الأخ my rock لذا سأبدأ في موضوع جديد -حوار ثنائي- الرد على ما قاله.
كنت قد وضعت هذا الموضوع مسبقا بقسم الحوارات الثنائية و لكن لا أعرف ما الذي جاء به الى هنا، فأنا أفضل الحوار الثنائي لأنني يمكن أن أناقش كل شيء نقطة نقطة دون تجاوز أي رد، و كما تعلمون: ففي هذا الموضوع المتعدد الأطراف كل من يريد اغراق النقاش يأتي و يضع ردا حتى أن هناك ردودا بهذا الموضوع لا فائدة منها بتاتا في هذا النقاش ( المداخلات 14،18،20)


> اريد ان اسألك سؤال واريد اجابتة بنعم او لا فقط لا غير فهل تجرأ على الاجابه يا ترى ..!!!
> 
> وهل يوجد مسلم يجرأ يجاوب عليه يا ترى
> 
> السؤال الذي اريد اجابته بنعم او لا هو : هل كل من قال انه الله يكون هو الله فعلا ؟


لا شجاعة مطلوبة للاجابة عن هذا السؤال عزيزي:
الاجابة هي لا طبعا حتى لا تقول اني هربت من الرد عليك
و لكن يا عزيزي لم تفهم جوهر السؤال
حسب سؤالك هذا، فانك تعني أن المسيح لم يقل في أي آية من الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الله، و هذا يعني أولا و آخرا أنه لم يشر الى نفسه أنه اله، فمن اذن أشار الى ذلك طالما أنه هو نفسه -حسب الكتاب المقدس- لم يقل عن نفسه أنه اله؟
أرجو أنك فهمت
و لم أكن لأجيب عن سؤالك في هذا الموضوع لولم تقل "هل يملكون الشجاعة لذلك" لذلك أود أن أشير الى أخي أننا لا نهرب من أحد...أرجو أنك فهمت ذلك جيدا
--------------


> ماذا عنك انت الانسان, اليس لك جسد و روح و فكر


الأخ my rock
تمثيلك هذا خاطىء لعدة أوجه سنصل لها في الحوار الثنائي القادم لتفادي التمادي في هذا الموضوع
للعلم كل الردود هنا غير مقنعة و سنبين ذلك لا حقا
أرجو الغلق


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> الأخ my rock
> تمثيلك هذا خاطىء لعدة أوجه سنصل لها في الحوار الثنائي القادم لتفادي التمادي في هذا الموضوع
> للعلم كل الردود هنا غير مقنعة و سنبين ذلك لا حقا
> أرجو الغلق


 
الاخ العزيز just a brother
ليس تقليلا بك او عدم احترام لك, لكن انت لست اهلا للحوار, فانت لا تعلم بماذا تحاور
و اسمحلي اقلك ان تلف و تدور, قلنا لك اننا نمن باله واحد و نؤمن ان الله موجود و ان الله ناطق و ان الله حي

خليك في محور الوهية المسيح و كفايا هروب للاقانيم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*

السيد الفاضل ..
سألت سؤال في افتتاحيتك للموضوع ..
وسؤالك به الكثير من المغالطات الاسقاطيه ..
لذا سألتك 

إقتباس:
السؤال الأول:
هل قال المسيح(في آية من الكتاب المقدس) أنه هو الله؟ 


تمت الاجابه سابقا ومن اللمكن ان نجيب ثانية ..
ولكن هل من الممكن أن تقول لي : لماذا يفترض أن يقول المسيح عبارة بهذا الحرف (انا هو الله)

وهل يكتب الله على السماء : هنا يوجد الله ؟ ولماذا .... اجبني فأجيبك ..


إقتباس:
تؤمنون باله واحد(لا اله الا المسيح) /تؤمنون بالهين(المسيح ابن الله) !
1=2 


صيغه السؤال تنم انك حتى لا تعرف ايماننا عن المسيح ... و لانك بدأت سؤالك بقولك (تؤمنون) صيغة جازمة ... فإجابتي عليك : ليس هذا ايماننا ..

تحياتي

فأين اجابتك ؟؟؟؟ فهل كان هذا السؤال صعبا لدرجه انك تريد اغلاق الموضوع ؟؟!!!


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

> الاخ العزيز just a brother
> ليس تقليلا بك او عدم احترام لك, لكن انت لست اهلا للحوار, فانت لا تعلم بماذا تحاور


شكرا عزيزي
سنرى ان كنت أهلا أم لا
وافني بموضوعي الجديد و ليكن حوار ثنائيا بيننا نحن الاثنين فقط


----------



## faris sd4l (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*

*انا ايضا مع الحوار الثنائي حتى الاثنين بس يوضحوا وجهة النظر و معرفة الصح بدوت دخول حدا لانه بيشتت الموضوع*​


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> شكرا عزيزي
> سنرى ان كنت أهلا أم لا
> وافني بموضوعي الجديد و ليكن حوار ثنائيا بيننا نحن الاثنين فقط


 
عزيزي just a brother
لن نصادق على اي محاورة مع اشخاص لا يفهمون في المسيحية حرف واحد, تريدني اناقشك و انت لا تفهم في الاقانيم سوى 1 لا يساوي 2؟
سألت اسألتك واجبنا عليك, تريد التكملة فتفضل, او اكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

الحوار طويل عزيزي my rock لا ينتهي هنا، لذلك فضلت أن يكون منظما بين شخصين لا مشتتا، اذ أن لدي الكثير حول ألوهية يسوع
أرجو غلق الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> الحوار طويل عزيزي my rock لا ينتهي هنا، لذلك فضلت أن يكون منظما بين شخصين لا مشتتا، اذ أن لدي الكثير حول ألوهية يسوع
> أرجو غلق الموضوع


 
و من انهى الحوار اصلا؟
عندك اذافة بالموضوع تفضل طرحها
كفى جرجرة و عرعرة, كمل الحوار او نغلق الموضوع حسب طلبك.


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

> عزيزي just a brother
> لن نصادق على اي محاورة مع اشخاص لا يفهمون في المسيحية حرف واحد, تريدني اناقشك و انت لا تفهم في الاقانيم سوى 1 لا يساوي 2؟
> سألت اسألتك واجبنا عليك, تريد التكملة فتفضل, او اكرمنا بسكوتك


هذا هو الحوار، الاثنان يبديان وجهة نظرهما ليصلا الى اتفاق بعد أن كانا على اختلاف قبل الحوار. ألا تريد أن تحاورني. أنا فضلت الحوار معك لأنك الزعيم هنا، فان لم ترد فأنا مستعد لحوار أي كان. فمن لها؟


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

> و من انهى الحوار اصلا؟
> عندك اذافة بالموضوع تفضل طرحها
> كفى جرجرة و عرعرة, كمل الحوار او نغلق الموضوع حسب طلبك.



كنت أريد مناظرة بهذا الموضوع هل فهمتني، أريد حوار شخص واحد لا كنيسة بأكملها
و كما قلت فقد سبق أن وضعت هذا الموضوع بقسم الحوار الثنائي فما الذي أتى به الى هنا؟


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

just a brother قال:


> كنت أريد مناظرة بهذا الموضوع هل فهمتني، أريد حوار شخص واحد لا كنيسة بأكملها
> و كما قلت فقد سبق أن وضعت هذا الموضوع بقسم الحوار الثنائي فما الذي أتى به الى هنا؟


 

هل سيفرق اين نضع الموضوع؟ سواء في هذا القسم ام في الاخر ما الفرق يا اخي؟ ما هذا التحجج و ما هذا التهرب؟

قلنا انه واضح من حديثك انك لا تفهم حرف واحد بالمسيحية, فكيف يتحاور بروفيسور مع طفل بالروضة؟ لا وجود لاي قاعدة للحوار بيننا لانك لا تفهم في المسيحية شئ, وضعنا موضوعونا هنا لتتعلم و نعطيك المعلومة

هذه اخر مشاركة تشتت الموضوع فيها, المشاركة القادمة ان لم تكن بصلب الموضوع, سيغلق!


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (14 مايو 2008)

* بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين*​



> لا شجاعة مطلوبة للاجابة عن هذا السؤال عزيزي:
> الاجابة هي لا طبعا حتى لا تقول اني هربت من الرد عليك
> و لكن يا عزيزي لم تفهم جوهر السؤال




*اذن ما هو المقياس الحقيقى الذى تقبل فية الوهية السيد المسيح*​


----------



## just a brother (14 مايو 2008)

> هل سيفرق اين نضع الموضوع؟ سواء في هذا القسم ام في الاخر ما الفرق يا اخي؟ ما هذا التحجج و ما هذا التهرب؟


الفرق كبير أخ my rock، أنا أريد حوارا ثنائيا لمناقشة كل نقاط الموضوع لا لتجاوزها، و ليسهل فيما بعد تتبع الموضوع
أنا لا أهرب فقد أشرت الى ذلك سابقا، و قلت سأفتح موضوع للحوار الثنائي فهل هذا هروب؟
على العموم ان لم تكن تريد أن تحاورنا فسنحاور شخصا آخر ان شاء الله ولكن سنجيب عن كل ما أوردته هنا
أطلب غلق الموضوع فقد تشتت من الأول
شكرا


> انا ايضا مع الحوار الثنائي حتى الاثنين بس يوضحوا وجهة النظر و معرفة الصح بدوت دخول حدا لانه بيشتت الموضوع


شكرا أخي هذا ما قصدته تماما
أرجو الغلق


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

كلمة اخيرة
هل ستكمل الموضوع هنا ام لا؟


----------



## الحوت (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*



just a brother قال:


> لا شجاعة مطلوبة للاجابة عن هذا السؤال عزيزي:
> الاجابة هي لا طبعا حتى لا تقول اني هربت من الرد عليك


*
انت متأكد انه اجابتك هي لا ..!!! :new6:

طيب لنقرأ عكس اجابتك الان وهي نعم وليس لا يا زميل يا مدعي الشجاعه ..

تعالوا لنقرأ اجابته :*



> *
> و لكن يا عزيزي لم تفهم جوهر السؤال
> حسب سؤالك هذا، فانك تعني أن المسيح لم يقل في أي آية من الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الله، و هذا يعني أولا و آخرا أنه لم يشر الى نفسه أنه اله، فمن اذن أشار الى ذلك طالما أنه هو نفسه -حسب الكتاب المقدس- لم يقل عن نفسه أنه اله؟
> أرجو أنك فهمت*



*أقرأتم ..!!!

العضو يريد ان يقول لنا كيف عرفتم ان المسيح هو الله طالما انه لم يعترف ويقول انه الله ..!!!

وبالتالي اجابتة على السؤال الذي طرحتة (هل كل من قال انه الله اصبح هو الله فعلا؟) هي بنعم وليس لا ..

وبالتالي يجب عليك ان تصدق ان فرعون هو الله لان صرح بقرانك قائلا :

{ فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى } ( النازعات : 24)

فلماذا لا تؤمن بفرعون يا زميل وها هو اعتراف بانه هو الله ..!!!

يا زميل اذا لم يستخدم الانسان عقلة فسوف يصيبه الصدأ والعفن :heat:

والان سوف اجيبك انا على سؤالك يا زميل الان ..

اولاً :​
 نعم اشار السيد المسيح انه اله بقوله لليهود انه ازلي :

 { قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن } ( يوحنا 58:8)

فهو موجود قبل ابراهيم !


وقال عند استعلانه لرسوله الحبيب :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

فالمسيح وبكل صراحة يقول انه اله لان الاله هو الاول والاخر ..
 ولا احد قبله ..

وهو الحي ..
 وقد مات على الصليب ثم قام وهو حي الى ابد الابدين وله مفاتيح الهاوية والموت ..
بمعنى انه يحيي ويميت ..
ويكافأ الابرار ويدين الاشرار ..

وقال ايضاً : 

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
 انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟ 

اقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)
وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)


والان لو لقيت مسلماً يكتب ويؤلف ويدعو لنفسه قائلاً :

" انا هو الرحمن الرحيم وانا مالك يوم الدين ومن يحيي ويميت , ورب الملائكة والعرش, والحي القيوم ولي الجلال والاكرام " !

افلن تحاكموه بتهمة الكفر وادعاء الالوهية ؟! 
وبانه يدعي لنفسه بأنه هو الله ؟!


*


----------



## الحوت (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حوار حول ألوهية المسيح*



الكنيسة المفدية قال:


> * بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين*​
> 
> *اذن ما هو المقياس الحقيقى الذى تقبل فية الوهية السيد المسيح*​



*يا زميلي الكريم الزميل المسلم هذا لم يملك الشجاعه الكافيه للرد على السؤال كعادة جميع المسلمين الذين لا يملكون الشجاعه الكافيه لمواجهة اي مسيحي ..

فهو خاف ان يعترف ويقول نعم فقال لا ثم بنفس المداخلة غير كلامة بحجة انه يريد ان يوضح لنا السؤال فقال :*



> *
> و لكن يا عزيزي لم تفهم جوهر السؤال
> حسب سؤالك هذا، فانك تعني أن المسيح لم يقل في أي آية من الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الله، و هذا يعني أولا و آخرا أنه لم يشر الى نفسه أنه اله، فمن اذن أشار الى ذلك طالما أنه هو نفسه -حسب الكتاب المقدس- لم يقل عن نفسه أنه اله؟
> أرجو أنك فهمت*


*
اذن اجابتة هي بنعم وليس بلا :t30:

اذن عليه ان يقبل بفرعون انه هو الله لان فرعون صرحا مصرحا بالقران قائلا :

{ فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى } ( النازعات : 24)

اذن ليس كل من قال انه هو الله اصبح هو الله ..
وليس كل من قال انه نبي اصبح نبي فعلا ..

اذ ان الامر ليس مجرد كلام وخلاص ..

وطبعا سؤال الزميل المسلم اين قال ان المسيح هو الله يدل على افلاسه الاسلامي والا عليه عليه ان يؤمن بفرعون انه الله بسبب اعترافه الصريح (انا ربكم الاعلى)  ..!!!*


----------



## الحوت (15 مايو 2008)

4allah قال:


> *يعتمـد الاجابه على هذا السؤال على شئ وآحد وهو صفات الله *



*ومادام عارف لماذا تسأل سؤال غبي وتقول اين قال المسيح انه الله ..!!!

والا لاني اقفلت فمك باعتراف فرعون الذي قال (انا ربكم الاعلى ) اصبحت الان الموضوع صفات الله .!!!

اقرأ يا مسلم مرة اخرى كيف ان المسيح قال انه الله  :

اقرأ قول المسيح :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

وقال ايضاً : 

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

والان من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟

وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

ومن هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟

اقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

فهمت يا محمدي والا لسه زيت محرك عقلك لم يعمل بعد ؟!!!
*

*والان هل قال ربك بالقران ولو مرة واحده : ( انا الله الازلي ؟ )

ان لم يقلها يا محمدي يبقى ربك الذي تعبده ليس بازلي .. :heat:

هاا شبعت لطمات والا لسه ..!!!*


> ما ترك أحد يقول على نفسه اله بدون عقاب



*انت الذي تسأل سؤال غبي كعادتكم تطالبون بايه قال المسيح انه الله وكأن القول يثبت الاولهيه ..!!!

وانا اتيت لك بايه قال فيها فرعون انه الله ان كان الاعتراف بالقول يثبت الاولهيه ..
بس على شان ثاني مرة تتعلم كيف تدخل وتتحدى :heat:

وايضا لا تنسى ان ما قال احد عن نفسه انه نبي وترك بدون عقاب واكبر مثال على هذا عقاب رسولك وما حصل باهله :heat:

ربنا يفتح عيونكم  ..*


----------



## i'm christian (19 مايو 2008)

*عزيزي جاست برازر ..
انا كمسيحيه اؤمن ان المسيح هو الله ..
المشكله انكم بتحسبوها 
1+1+1= 3 وبتقولوا عندنا 3 الهه
لكن احنا لينا حساب اخر ومنطقى ايضا هو 
1x1x1= كام ايها الاخ العزيز بالطبع = 1
انا مش من الناس اللى بتشتت الموضوع 
وبجد احب انك تكمل معانا 
ولو لاحظت اى حد شتت الموضوع سيبك من وماتردش عليه
لكن رد على كل الاجابات الخاصه بالموضوع المطروح
اما عن هل المسيح قال انه الله ولا لا 
الاجابه هو قال وكمان التلاميذ قالوا والنبوات قالت
ولو انت بجد محتاج تتأكد قولى وانا هاجيبلك كل الشواهد اللى تحتاجها
اتمنى من الاخوه الاعضاء المحافظه على هدوء ومسار الحوار
تقبلوا مرورى




​*


----------



## just a brother (19 مايو 2008)

> المشكله انكم بتحسبوها
> 1+1+1= 3 وبتقولوا عندنا 3 الهه
> لكن احنا لينا حساب اخر ومنطقى ايضا هو
> 1x1x1= كام ايها الاخ العزيز بالطبع = 1
> انا مش من الناس اللى بتشتت الموضوع


ههههه
الأخت الكريمة، أعتذر على عدم الاجابة على هذه المداخلة الطريفة-تفاديا للتعمق أكثر في الموضوع- والتي سأجيب عنها لاحقا (لا تعتبري هذه هروبا فالاجابة عندي الآن و لكن سنحملها لاحقا لأنني بصدد فتح مناظرة ثنائية بنفس الموضوع و أعلم أننا سنصل الى هذه النقطة خلال المناظرة، تتبعينا)
الاخوة الكرام
أتأسف لعدم الرد عليكم كلكم لأن ردودي ستتعرض للسفسطة لا محالة و سيفقد هذا الموضوع هدفه، لذا أنا أفضل الحوار الثنائي فهو أكثر فائدة.
وتفاديا للتكرار، أرجو غلق الموضوع (كلمة أخيرة).


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2008)

هل هذا هو الحوار مع المسلم؟ يصف ردود الغير بالسفسطة؟ و ان ردودنا يتفقد الموضوع هدفه و رونقه؟
لماذا انت هنا و لماذا تريد الحوار و انت بهذه الاخلاق؟

نصيحة مني, روح تعلم اداب الحوار و بعدين تعال حاور من يسبقك بالعلم اشواطاً و اشواطا

يغلق


----------

